

Seedcamp vs 500 Startups? Or why we decided to do both - andrewneilcrump
http://about.bluefields.com/blog/seedcamp-vs-500-startups-or-why-we-decided-to-do-both/

======
rayhano
If only everyone had a pitch to own a market with a potential 2.3 billion
customers... well done!

